# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Tu si que vales, Ahora salgo yo ! !

## sann

Llevo toda la semana queriendo avisaros  :117:  y se ma pasao me he acordado ahora, bueno pues que esta noche salgo en tu si que vales.

No espereis una asombrosa exhibicion de magia ! 
Los que vais a ver no es magia, no es mentalismo, no es nada mas que un juego de aguilidad mental ! ( o esa es la presentacion que le doy)

Un juego presentado como tal, por el tiempo y porque me hicieron cambiar la presentacion (tocate los buebos ), a ultima hora pensando como presentarlo, flipas filipinos !

Al final, yo aun no me he visto, pero aunque estuve muy comodo alli en el escenario sali to nervioso, YO nervioso no me suele pasar..  :117: 

Pero bueno yo sali muy contento, como que le vi todas las braguillas a la Merche, que bombon eh, esta tremenda ! intente hacer lo posible para disimular donde miraba.. xD

Bueno, ya me comentais que os a parecido, me presentan como YAGO, o eso creo, yo me fui de alli con una de las mejores experiencias que he vivido, joder me lo pase de pu..(censored)..tamadre !

Un abrazo no os jarteis mucho conmigo !

----------


## Magnano

Pues hoy te veo sin falta  :Smile1:

----------


## Mag Marches

A que hora empieza?

----------


## albatalyawsi

Ahí estaremos. Seguro que has hecho una gran actuación.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## mayico

Vete preparando que algunos estamos frente al tv, y la furia caerá sobre tu cabeza...

----------


## aitatxo

Hola. Ha salido ya?

----------


## sann

NOOOOOOOOOO ! ! jajaj aun no he salido ! venga atento a la TV dame audiencia ! ! ( el valencia a perdido... :( jolines...)

----------


## aitatxo

Pues me voy a tumbar en la cama para seguir viéndolo. Aunque tu ya sabes el resultado, espero que sea un "Tú sí que vales".  Aúpa Athletic. ;-)

----------


## renard

Yo lo estoy mirando haber que haz hecho Sann.

----------


## lalogmagic

Se puede ver online :Confused:  aquí no se transmite.

Saludos.

----------


## Melquiades

Parece que dejan lo mejor para el final... creo que te he visto en alguna escena en el backstage

----------


## sann

jajaja curioso porque en el backstage estuve haciendo magia todo el rato, hasta para los camaras un buen rollo increible pero nada que ver con lo que haria alli en escena  :117:

----------


## Melquiades

no has salido en un primer plano sonriendo?? entre actuacion y actuación, yo creo que si

----------


## Weribongui

¬¬ x tu culpa llevo to la noche delante de la maldita tele xd

----------


## lalogmagic

Se corto la transmisión online justo antes del voto del último miembro del jurado... mala sea mi suerte...

Primero que nada felicitarte por una buena presentación, dos minutos dan para muy poco y pues creo que has encontrado una manera de exprimirlos lo máximo posible.

Por otra parte, esos jueces no sirven para nada, no se nada más del programa que lo que se ha posteado en este foro y son unos verdaderos ... (mejor me lo ahorro), mira que decirte que lo que hiciste es fácil porque existen cientos de combinaciones para sumar 69, quisiera que alguno de ellos lo hiciera en 40 minutos y no lo lograría, en fin, ánimo que la vida es así y que le podemos hacer...

Suerte y saludos.

----------


## mayico

La madre que te parió... Vaya tela. Tienes unos minutos para salit en TELECINCO, donde puedes hacer tu magia, y se te ocurre hacer esto??
Mira, está complejo el asunto, pero... ¿Dónde está la magia? Quiero decir, que en ese número no hay magia, tu actitud es lo único que me pareció correcta.
Que conste que yo no sabría que juego hacer, pero si voy de mago, haría magia.

Ains... Te doy una colleja...

----------


## joweme

Yo si te compro Sann jajaja, lo unico que no me gusta de ese programa es que te tienes que adaptar a lo que ellos digan y asi muchos no se pueden expresar lo que quieren trasmitir pero a mi me ha gustado aunque me hubiera gustado mas a ver visto un poco de magia.

----------


## pujoman

Pues ya lo vi!!, creo que te quivocaste en la presentacion! es un juego que ultimamente lo hago en el show...y lo enfoco con algo imposible, es más, explico lo que voy hacer..que el numero que me digan sera el que coincida con la suma de filas i columnas (hasta aqui es la gran proeza)...ademas les digo q los grandes matematicos lo hacen con un maximo de 5 min...i comento que intentare superarlo(el record de 5 min)...pero para mas inri, lo haré sin pensar...es decir...tal y como me digan el numero...empiezo a escribir a lo loco....una vez terminado (40 seg mas o menos)...digo que ya termine y empiezo a mostrar los resultados (sumo 2 columnas y el resto les digo que lo comprueben ellos, claro)...idem con las filas...y todo esto lo hago con la pasimonia...la gente se sorprende (lo notaste en el publico) pero se quedan un poco :|
entonces, hago como "FIN" para que me aplaudan...arrancan apoco a poco...y digo: *NO NO, yo aplausos por compasion NO,...ya se que usetedes cada dia hacen los cuadrados magicos en 30 segundos y sin pensar...pero aplausos por compasion NO, sino me lo gano, no los quiero...eso si, lo que no os habia dicho es que si sumo este num, num i este num(diagonal 1) tambien sale el numero...si sumas este, este este...(diagonal 2...) tambien...
*(todo esto lo hago en un increscendo...a lo tamariz...cada vez em emociono, voy mas rapido en mostrar las combinaciones), enseño unas cuantas veridicas y luego me las invento del estilo "Si sumo este num, este, este y este (aleatorios) tambien sale el NUm elegido..." es pura sicologia, te creeran..
al final voy como un torpedo y acabo diciendo "Todas las ocmbinaciones que querais...saldrá el numero pensado por el espectador, Gracias" (Y aqui, si que arrancan un aplauso de los buenos)

Yo me base en la rutina de Harry Lorayne...una pasada la verdad...os dejo el video justo en el momento que le dicen el numero (mas que nada, para que veais la metralleta que sale luego, brutal):
Harry Lorayne - Magic Square Performance - YouTube

Un saludo!

PD: sigue asi "Yago" jeje

----------


## MrTrucado

Es un programa que no suelo ver, creo que realmente solo lo he visto el dia que salió Sergio y hoy, pero no entiendo lo del jurado, si al publico le gusta, porque te echan, dicen que con eso lo has dado todo, no tiene sentido, y que no sirve para un espectáculo, si le gusta a la gente no sirve??
Me ha gustado tu actitud, el enfasis y acrecentando y emocionandote, te has quedado con la gente, el publico ponia cara de joerrr!!
Pero en 2 minutos que quieren!!!.
Seguro que si te hubieran grabado en el backstage haciendo magia a todo el mundo, te estoy imaginando, ja,ja, te hubieran dicho tu si que vales.
Por cierto, una de las cosas por lo que no veo el programa es porque el jurado parece el protagonista y no los concursantes, si no lo digo reviento.
Felicidades Santi.

----------


## Melquiades

Yo coincido con los últimos comentarios, deberías haber hecho otra cosa pero a mi me ha gustado mucho, una pena que el jurado sea tan malo. Por eso prefiero ver los tienes talento de otros países, donde el jurado se limita nada más que a juzgar. En concreto el británico y el americano, estoy deseando que empiecen otra vez. No te preocupes que ha estado muy bien!!

----------


## MagoRoque

joder, pues mira que hoy he estado media noche con el programa de fondo,  viendo a las niñas que bailaban en plan moulin rouge, a un tio haciendo  movidas raras con una bici, un beatbox que se ha marcado un monologo  peculiar.... y resulta que ahora entro al foro y resulta que me perdio  tu actuacion. Cachis to!
Aqui todos con miedo a subir algun video, y tu vas y te presentas a la tele. Ole tus hüevos. Enhorabuena
MrTrucado, de acuerdo contigo con lo del jurado, encima ahora se han  montado una historia mazo de rara metiendose tajos sin parar el risto y  el corbacho. No tiene sentido que le den tantisimo protagonismo a estos y al paquirrin (este hoy ha estado un poco haciendo su monologo y luego ha intentado volar una cometa en el rato que lo he tenido puesto)
Algun enlace para ver el video?

----------


## mayico

Bueno... Que nos cebamos con el jurado y creo que no somos conscientes de una cosilla.
El espectáculo fijo y seguro que se hace cada semana y que GUSTA (pese a quien pese), no son los artistas que salen a escena, sino el jurado con sus valoraciones, sus bromas y sus rifirafes, guste o no, lo han contratado para hacer lo que hacen, que bien parece facel pero dudo mucho que lo sea. Si a esto, que es para lo que los han contratado, le sumamos que Corbacho tiene su propio público que le sigue, Merche también y Risto tiene otros tantos seguidores, pues la audiencia ya la tienen conseguida.
A todo esto le sumas actuaciones variadas, unas buenas y otras... Ejem, pues esos artistas tienen a sus familias y amistades viéndolos, seguimos sumando audiencia, y para terminar, le sumas a espectadores que practican algún arte que coincide con alguien que saldrá en la tv, pues ya tenemos listo el programa.
Sobre todo es importante recordar que el jurado es el show, lo demas es relleno, puede no gustar, pero será porque no nos gusta el jurado, si fuese mag Lari, Tamariz y... Paco churrete, estariamos como locos, pero son estos tres y nos cuesta entender que los contratan por lo que estamos viendo.
Risto habla mucho de si vende lo compra o no, y yo digo que el jurado vende, lo que hace vende, sea bueno o malo para nosotros, señores, esto es lo que vende.

----------


## Moñiño

Sinceramente, y con el peso de los videos de numeros que le he visto por aqui, ha sido un numero malisimo.

Y añado un corta y pega de otro foro, que me parece acertado, mas de lo que se dice en este otro foro, en el que puede haber (y de heco muchas veces pienso que lo ahi) "Sentimientos encontrados" por ser quienes somos y el rollo que llevamos en este foo, de un mago con mas de 30 años de experiencia y largamentre reconocido:

"Hace el viejísmo juego de pedir un número y rellenar casillas que en horizontal, vertical, diagonal, etc. suma el número dado. Presentado como un pasatiempo, no como un número de magia.

¿Es una habilidad? ¿Qué es? -dice un jurado- y añade otro: ¿Para qué sirve esto? El mago no sabe explicar para qué; es un entrenamiento mental.
Como no había presentación parecía un friki que sabe sumar rápido, sin más. Y termina el tercer jurado diciendo que no lo valora porque en definitiva -lo dice con otras palabras- de aquí no se sigue que esto sea un espectáculo.

Y esto un señor que afirma en el video de presentación que él con sus cartas ha ido a teatros y ha triunfado, despreciando a las grandes ilusiones y sin saber siquiera moverse en un escenario. Para no hacer nada con cartas...
En fin, luego dicen que Xavier Deltell se burlaba de la magia en el especial que hicieron por reyes ¡cuanto por recorrer tienen estos maguitos que van a la tele a por un minuto de fama enterrando la magia!".

----------


## sann

:O guau ! anonadado, si es cierto que a dejado bastante que desear eso lo se yo, aunque me presentan como mago y me hicieron hacer magia en el video de presentacion y tal, yo quise desde un primer momento que quedase claro que en ningun momento fui a hacer un numero de magia, si no..almenos que lea el señor con 30 años de experiencia que es un juego de agilidad mental lo presentado, yo estoy mas que dispuesto a oir burradas de lo que ha salido en la tele, creo que se desenvolverme bastane bien en escena, aunque claro si ves el video y ves que te cortan y cada vez sales en un sitio, en dos minutos que me enseñe alguien a presentar este numero como un juego de magia porfa !
Otra.. quizas lo haya parecido, no desprecio en ningun momento las grandes ilusiones, digo que se a encasillado mucho la magia en ese aspecto a los cacharros grandes.
No creo haberme burlado de la magia, aunque me lo pase muy bien con Deltell, y en cuanto al minutillo de fama? oh sii, eso es cierto que coño  :117:  

PD: que tiene que ver que el numero sea viejisimo? eso lo hace malo? Puede que mi presentacion si lo haga, pero que tiene que ver que el numero sea antiquisimo?
anda que... 
un abrazo ! y al iaio de la experiencia tambien !

----------


## renard

Uffff que mal se lo ha tomado este señor no creo que Sann desprecie ha las grandes ilusiones en su discurso. http://youtu.be/C-S06LfiozU Yo creo que es un buen numero pero con el tiempo que dan es dificil,ya lo dije en una ocasion en estas condiciones me gustaria ver ha gente muy profesional haber que hacen y tambien ha este señor con 30años de experiencia,yo ya lo dije va el gran Daortiz y igual no pasa ha la final asi que no es facil.

----------


## Magnano

Daortiz es una metralleta, en dos minutos te hace tres efectos, y con la personalidad que tiene seguro que pasa a la final :P

----------


## renard

Como si te hace 10 efectos ha este jurado no le gusta la magia con cartas, ha Merche le aburre el publico no siente al mago por su lejania y eL Risto ya ni te cuento.

----------


## mayico

Hombre Moñiño, en este foro tambien se tira de las orejas, pero aconsejando constructivamente, no de la forma (que no ayuda ni aporta nada) que ha tenido el caballero con 30 años de experiencia, ya puede ser Tamariz que su opinión escrita sobre este tema, no merece mi lectura, es decir que para no aportar nada, mejor no hablar.
Quiero decir, que el número está mal, que no está presentado como debe, no tiene "gracia" en el escenario, desmerece la magia de GI, y mil cosas mas, pero... Decir el comentario del caballero experto, sin aportar nada de ayuda, esta fuera de lugar, espero le vaya de lujo, si me entero de quien es, ya tendrá un seguidor menos. Por su muestra de humildad para con los que empezamos.

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo no pude verlo... ya esta colgado por algun sitio?

----------


## sann

Yo estoy deacuerdo al 98% contigo mayico, excepto en lo que desmerezco a las GI, o almenos no era mi intencion, solo e dicho algo que e comprovado durante mucho tiempo, como he dicho al principio del hilo, yo iva con una presentacion totalmente distinta y me la hicieron cambiar, hasta estube planteandome seriamente decir que si no era con mi presentacion no saldria pero bueno al final pringué... sigo diciendo que para mi fue una gran experiencia de la que sali super contento aun viendo lo que ha salido en la tele y la cantidad de comentarios que me han cortado, han quitado hasta las cosas buenas que me decia risto y lo que hablava con kiko , y etc

----------


## MagoRoque

a tus ordenes
TÚ SÍ QUE VALES | Gala 3 - Yago - Ver vídeo online
Hay otro enlace a la gala integra, en este enlace sale la actuacion integra, pero no las votaciones. Ahora pongo el enlace completo y el minuto donde salga todo.

----------


## MagoRoque

casi que lo de poner la gala entera como que no. Esta todo el rato saltando el video a donde quiere, asi que nos quedaremos sin ver la opinion del jurado los que no lo vimos en directo. Dejo un par de comentarios sacados de los comentarios de internautas sobre la gala integra:
despues de ver la gala CASI INTEGRA resulta q las ultimas actuaciones no  estan y el resultado final tampoco. tan dificil es poner la gala  integra :Confused: ?
#4 Ayer tb hubo un paron justo después de la actuacion de Yago (el de las mates). Me he perdido todo el final!
De todas maneras dejo el enlace a la gala: TÚ SÍ QUE VALES | galas íntegras - Segunda edición, gala 3 - Ver vídeo online
Putada que te hayan cortado comentarios, sobre todo los buenos de risto, por lo menos te podrian haber pasado un dvd con el material desechado de tu actuacion. 
Nora de nuevo

----------


## mayico

Sann, puedes estar al cien por cien con mi comentario, porque yo no he dado mi opinión sobre eso, solo repito lo que el experto ha dicho.

----------


## lalogmagic

Hoy, con la cabeza más fría, amplío mi comentario de ayer:

Insisto en que la valoración del jurado es poco fundamentada, decir que es fácil porque existen cientos de combinaciones para sumar 69 es hablra por hablar, hacer un cuadrado mágico no es difícil pero requiere estudio, ahora hacerlo bajo la presión de un público con cámaras de televisión es aún más difícil, algunos maestros de teatro utilizan una técnica de ensayo consistente precisamente en poner a sus alumnos a ver programas de preguntas tipo jeopardi y a contestar, sin dudas siempre lo hacen mejor que los concursantes reales, posteriormente les piden que lo hagan con los ojos cerrados y la situación varúia dramáticamente, decayendo en muchos de los casos su rendimiento a menos de la mitad de lo que tuvieron con los ojos abiertos, este ejercicio lo repiten constantemente para ayudar al cerebro a reaccionar exactamente igual ante las dos situaciones (la hipotética con los ojos abiertos y la real con los ojos cerrados).

Por todo el rollo anterior desde mi punto de vista lo que ha hecho Sann es merecedor de todos mis elogios.

Asímismo, si bien es cierto que todos nosotros esperabamos ver algo más de mágia, coincido plenamente con Renard, hacer verdadera mágia en dos minutos no creo que sea completamente posible, aunque sin dudas que hay muchos que lo logran, en este caso en concreto Sann si creo emociones en el público, incluso puedo asegurarles que aun los que conocen el método durante los treinta segundo que estuvo escribiendo números en la pizarra estaban haciendo las sumas para comprobarlo, el único pero que le veo es la presentación, creo que si se puede hacer como un efecto de mentalista y ahí debió aprovechar el video previo, creo que debiste haber hablado de poderes mentales y esas cosas en lugar de hablar de las cartas, eso te permite tener un par de minutos más para introducir el efecto y poder presentarlo como magia y seguro hubieras cerrado el círculo completamente porque así como lo presentaste mucha gente, en especial, los miembros del jurado que son bastante pedantes, piensan que ellos pueden aprender a hacerlo en una tarde.

Saludos y mucha suerte en todo.

----------


## magokreuss

Independientemente de la actuación de ayer.

Si todos coincidimos en que:

-en dos minutos es imposible transmitir nada
-el jurado pasa de la magia y por tanto de nosotros
-el jurado nos espera como agua de mayo para crear su propio espectaculo a costa de faltarle y mofarse de quien decidan oportuno

Me pregunto....y que carajo hacemos saliendo en este tipo de programas?

Ya habrá sitios y lugares más oportunos e interesantes

Los únicos responsables de prestigiar nuestro arte somos nosotros y sin quererlo estamos haciendo todo lo contrario

----------


## renard

Muy bien Magokreuss estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tigo.

----------


## Moñiño

> Independientemente de la actuación de ayer.
> 
> Si todos coincidimos en que:
> 
> -en dos minutos es imposible transmitir nada
> -el jurado pasa de la magia y por tanto de nosotros
> -el jurado nos espera como agua de mayo para crear su propio espectaculo a costa de faltarle y mofarse de quien decidan oportuno
> 
> Me pregunto....y que carajo hacemos saliendo en este tipo de programas?
> ...


Independientemente de todo. Yo he participado en concursos y todos tienen sus reglas. Si participas, sabras que las reglas son 2 min y te tendras que adaptar, por que es lo que hay.
Sino, como bien dices, hay otros concursos, con otras reglas.
Y sabiendo el resto, una de dos, como bien dices ¿Que carajo hacemos en estos concursos? En caso de concursar, atente, que no te puede pillar de sorpresa. Vas sabiendo lo que hay.

----------


## aitatxo

> Independientemente de la actuación de ayer.
> 
> Si todos coincidimos en que:
> 
> -en dos minutos es imposible transmitir nada
> -el jurado pasa de la magia y por tanto de nosotros
> -el jurado nos espera como agua de mayo para crear su propio espectaculo a costa de faltarle y mofarse de quien decidan oportuno
> 
> Me pregunto....y que carajo hacemos saliendo en este tipo de programas?
> ...


De acuerdo con esto
y
felicidades Sann. 
Lo importante es que acumulas una experiencia más y aprendes.
La próxima lo harás mejor.

----------


## luis_bcn

Lo primero felicitar a sann,  yo he flipado con lw agilidad mental,  que eso es lo que has hecho y lo que has dicho.
Lo segundo para mi tu si que vales es un programa muy bueno, lo suelo ver repetido ya que los martes no puedo, hay de todo, ves cosas que no hubiera visto en la vida y no sabia ni de su existencia,osea que para mi esta de puta madre.
Lo tercero el jurado hace su papel juzgar, si yo fuera jurado y sale unos bailando sevillanas y otros haciendo magia o otra cosa me decantare mas por lo que mas me gusta ( entonces los fans de las sevillanas me dirian que desprestigio las sevillanas) con esto quiero decir que no es que los magos esten mal mirados, si no que a ellos ni fu ni fa y no es para criticarles, ojala algun dia risto me diera su opinion sobre algo mio, sincero es de cojones otra cosa es que no queramos escuchar lo que dice.
Y por ultimo y va para moniño ( bueno para que se lo trasmitas al señor de mas de 30 años)
Señor creo que te equivocas,  de donde sacas que es un efecto de magia? Se lo has escuchado a el?  Porque yo no, dice que es un efecto de agilidad mental y eso no es magia, es mas seguro que el 100 % de las personas que lo vieron no dijeron mira el juego de magia que hizo yago,  si no que dirian has visto a ese tio que era capaz de ............,espero que cuando lleve 30 años en la magia conserve bien el oido para escuchar lo que dicen, no lo que yo creo que es.
un abrazo a todossss.
Enhorabuena de nuevo sann,  me tienes que explicar como se haceeee,xD

----------


## Moñiño

Puede ser, pero no es el unico. En otros lados, las criticas devoran al amigo sann. Y sinceramente y para mi tambien, creo que tienen gran razon. ahora, no digo mas. Como dicen los otros magos (los de oz) El que quiera entender que entienda y alla cada uno con su baile. Bastante tengo yo con el mio, que su esfuerzo me costo y no fueron pocos los pisotones que me dieron y que me lleve. Salutres.

----------


## MrTrucado

> Bueno... Que nos cebamos con el jurado y creo que no somos conscientes de una cosilla.
> El espectáculo fijo y seguro que se hace cada semana y que GUSTA (pese a quien pese), no son los artistas que salen a escena, sino el jurado con sus valoraciones, sus bromas y sus rifirafes, guste o no, lo han contratado para hacer lo que hacen, que bien parece facel pero dudo mucho que lo sea. Si a esto, que es para lo que los han contratado, le sumamos que Corbacho tiene su propio público que le sigue, Merche también y Risto tiene otros tantos seguidores, pues la audiencia ya la tienen conseguida.
> A todo esto le sumas actuaciones variadas, unas buenas y otras... Ejem, pues esos artistas tienen a sus familias y amistades viéndolos, seguimos sumando audiencia, y para terminar, le sumas a espectadores que practican algún arte que coincide con alguien que saldrá en la tv, pues ya tenemos listo el programa.
> Sobre todo es importante recordar que el jurado es el show, lo demas es relleno, puede no gustar, pero será porque no nos gusta el jurado, si fuese mag Lari, Tamariz y... Paco churrete, estariamos como locos, pero son estos tres y nos cuesta entender que los contratan por lo que estamos viendo.
> Risto habla mucho de si vende lo compra o no, y yo digo que el jurado vende, lo que hace vende, sea bueno o malo para nosotros, señores, esto es lo que vende.


Mayico, en una cosa estoy de acuerdo, el programa es un show y el jurado que hay y sus comentarios, las controversias entre ellos hacen que tengan la audiencia que tiene, pero lo que no se puede hacer es jugar con las ilusiones de la gente que va a participar.
El jurado se mofa, hecha por el suelo el trabajo de los concursantes, a veces he pensado que debian de cambiar el nombre del programa y que se llamara:
LA PIÑATA DE RISTO Y LOS PAYASOS DE LA TELE
que eso da audiencia, si, que por eso yo no lo veo también porque para mi el programa tiene dos partes;
La parte artistica donde los participantes desarrolan su prueba con la ilusión de llegar a la final
La parte del jurado donde ellos hacen su show, y esto es una apreciación personal, es una parte que dará mas audiencia que la anterior, pero para mi el atropello que se les hace a los participantes,con todas las tonterias que hacen es telebasura, no se puede jugar asi con la gente, por mucho share que de eso.
Luego caso a parte, no se si comentarlo porque como realmente no es lo que importa del programa, me refiero a los principios por los cuales se rigen para votar si un participante vale o no vale.
Lo primero que tengo que decir es vale o no vale para que?
Por lo poco que he visto el programa entiendo que debe ser para realizar un show o un espectaculo en una compañia.
Cuando uno llega al programa, me imagino que habrá un triaje, antes de salir en pantalla, entonces como es que llegan a pantalla gente que tiene habilidades pero como show no son validos, o eso es lo que dice el jurado, si está claro que no valen como es que llegan hasta allí.
O es que en el triaje solo se decide si vales o no vales de piñata para Risto.
Bueno como vereis soy un admirador del programa, y un detractor del jurado, que da audiencia si, pero a costa de que? de los participantes.
Creo que el jurado, deberia de pasar por un programa tambien a ver si ellos valen o no ,como showman probablemente seran de lo mejorcito, pero como jurado dejan bastante que desear, porque COMO JURADO PARA MI NO VALEN, no son ecuanimes, son parcialistas, influenciables, populistas, y son incoherentes en muchas ocasiones.
Y probablemente por todo esto que estoy diciendo sea por lo que el programa funcione y tenga tanta audiencia, pero eso hace que un programa que podria ser artistico, lo transforman en show de mofa, y de acoso y derribo del artista y muchas veces de la persona.
POR ELLO PARA MI NO VALEN.

----------


## mayico

En todo caso en estas ultimas ediciones que estamos viendo, el único que se mofa sería Risto, y realmente equivocarse en las formas solo lo he visto un par de veces. Otras no ha estado nada mal, incluso si aparece un friky... Le da caña a dirección, no al friky.
Nose... No me parece tan desacertado, no es el Risto de OT, el resto del jurado evaluan sin dar caña, por lo tanto para mí si valen, y Risto al que vale o tiene futuro le da consejos y al que no vale pero es educado mas de lo mismo, hay veces que sale cada uno... Que vaya tela.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Puede ser, pero no es el unico. En otros lados, las criticas devoran al amigo sann. Y sinceramente y para mi tambien, creo que tienen gran razon. ahora, no digo mas. Como dicen los otros magos (los de oz) El que quiera entender que entienda y alla cada uno con su baile. Bastante tengo yo con el mio, que su esfuerzo me costo y no fueron pocos los pisotones que me dieron y que me lleve. Salutres.


 No es que no quiera entender,digo que no se porque le critican,que no ha hecho un juego de magia,entonces que le pasa?ha hecho mal una presentacion?como seria bien hecha,lo digo porque yo y mi mujer y por las caras del publico y del jurado tambien lo entendieron,y los que lo critican me gustaria verlos a ellos,no haciendo magia si no haciendo este juego de agi
Idad mental.
Moniño podrias poner como lo harias tu ? Ya que dices que es malo,asi a lo mejor aprendemos todos y vemos que estamos equivocados.
Un abrazo y estad palabras van de buen rollooooo

----------


## Moñiño

Es malo por: No supo presentar el efecto ni como magia ni como mentalismo. Vistiò de cualquier modo. No había guión, balbuceaba, no vocalizaba bien, se movía oscilando de un pie a otro todo el rato, como alguien que ha pisado poco escenario. Se vende como cartomago pero presenta otra cosa. Se equivoca en sumas sencillas, bien por que no domina los nervios, ok, pero da mas sensacion de tanpa al publico que se preguntara ¿Como  puede hacer un puzzle sudoku tan rapido y fallar en una suma sencilla?.
Quedo patente en las preguntas del jurado que lo ùnico que se crea en el espectador es que uno tiene una habilidad especial porque habrá nacido con ella, habrà perdido el tiempo en estudiarla (pues rara vez sirven para algo ùtil).Lo mismo que el que va al guines a romper cocos con la cabeza, o beberse 100 cervezas en menos de 30seg.
Siquieres ver este juego en internet tienes a A. blake haciendo de este puzzle un efecto de mentalismo.

Por otro lado, y repitiendo, las reglas son las reglas. si te dicen que solo tienes 2 min, deberas estudiar bien estudiado lo que vas hacer en dos minutos.

Para finalizar. Yo no tengo por que demostrar nada. Esto es un foro y se cuelgan los videos para recibir criticas, nos gusten o no. Si no, que no se cuelgue el video.
Ya te digo que yo tengo mi baile, mi ritmo. Yo se quien soy, quien es mi publico y lo que he hecho, lo que hago o dejo de hacer.  Habra quien le guste y a quien no, como nos pasa a todos. Pero se donde he llegado, donde he estado, donde estoy y a donde voy. Se donde he triunfado y donde he fracasado. Se donde quiero triunfar y me gustaria saber donde volvere a tropezar. Se mis meritos y se mis limitaciones, pero ambas no me obligan a demostrar nada. Yo no trabajo ni actuo para demostrar nada a nadie. Yo he participado en concursos, unos me fueron mejores otros peores y me han destrozado, jueces y otros compañeros. Y al igual que me he llevado pisotones, pedradas y criticas inicialmente cueles, me lleve de premio el aprender un monton y darme cuenta que planteamientos mios eran desacertados y lo equivocado que estaba, y en muchos casos, al volve la vista atras, las criticas de esos dias, ya no las veo tan "Crueles".

Por otro lado, pienso que ir a la tele, hay que informarse antes. Las tele es un formato exigente, saben lo que quieren vender y no van a cambiar el guion por ti. Yo he hecho Tv en cadena comarcal un par de veces, y acabe malhumorado y desquiciado de discutir lo que me pedian de hacer y lo que yo exigia que a una tercera vez dije NO.
Y al que quiera concursar que piense que la primera regla en Tv es que el tiempo es oro.

Salutres.

----------


## renard

Hombre no sera tan malo cuando casi todo el publico le han dicho que vale,creo que de las 30 personas 28 han dicho que vale,y esto es rarisimo que pase.

----------


## luis_bcn

es malo por no presentarlo conmo magia o mentalismo?? osea que por agilidad mental no se puede no ? hay te equivocas ,en todo lo demas tienes razon y no , es la tele y por mucho que vayas confiado y estudiado todo ,no sabes lo nervioso que te vas a poner ,eso no se puede predecir .
conozco a muchos que de teoria saben muchisimoooooooooo pero a la practica no saben nada y entonces la teoria sirve de poco y creeme que de esos en los foros hay miles ( no me refiero a ti que conste ) si no ha muchos de otros foros incluido este que critican y seguro que elos no lo harian ni la mitad de bien .
Otro abrazooooooo,xDD

----------


## sann

No es un juego ni de magia ni de mentalismo, y por lo tanto la presentacion no tiene nada que ver como tal, que si, que balbucee en momentos que estava nerviosillo, no por el publico es por el hecho de que me juzguen y tal, nose fue una sensacion rara, pero bueno al tema, yo no estoy tan tan desacuerdo con moñiño es verdad que no estubo bien, o no tan bien como tendria que serlo, pero no es magia y no es mentalismo, y yo no e colgado ningun video xD ( que conste ) jajaj 
Yo igual que cualquiera que empieza o algo no esta bien, estoy abierto a esas pedradas, criticas y pullitas, aprendo a base de golpes, pero no me gusta que me falten al respeto, y que conste tambien que tu no lo has hecho, pero si aquel señor.
Repetire que me cambiaron la presentacion totalmente y si a un par de horas te hacen esto, no esperes ya que las cosas sangan como querias y tenias preparadas !

Luis me alegro que te guste, y que hayas entendido que es un juego en el que no hay magia ni mentalismo ni nada de eso, porque me parece imprescindible para apreciar el juego, y puede que algunos magos hayan confundido el hecho de que sea "mago" con que este obligado a hacer un juego de magia o presentarlo como tal.
Por lo general a la gente le ha gustado
Gracias a todos :P  :Smile1: 

un abrazo !

----------


## magokreuss

Una duda que tengo.....hay alguna retribución económica aunque no se pase a la final?

----------


## Moñiño

> es malo por no presentarlo conmo magia o mentalismo?? osea que por agilidad mental no se puede no ? hay te equivocas ,en todo lo demas tienes razon y no , es la tele y por mucho que vayas confiado y estudiado todo ,no sabes lo nervioso que te vas a poner ,eso no se puede predecir .
> conozco a muchos que de teoria saben muchisimoooooooooo pero a la practica no saben nada y entonces la teoria sirve de poco y creeme que de esos en los foros hay miles ( no me refiero a ti que conste ) si no ha muchos de otros foros incluido este que critican y seguro que elos no lo harian ni la mitad de bien .
> Otro abrazooooooo,xDD


En lo de los nervios estamos de acuerdo. Pero sea el juego que sea o la actuacion que hagas, esta adolece de guion, sino no balbucearia y vocalizaria mas y no se equivocaria tanto. Sea juego o lo que sea que hagas, hay unas reglas escenicas que habria que saber, sobre todo si piensas en actuar. A buen seguro que los balanceos, inclinaciones del cuerpo y demas se verian muy reducidas (alguna habria, los nervios estan hay) Eso da la impresion de ir a actuar de cualqueir manera. Se ve que sabe hacer el juego, pero que no hay estudiado nada mas. Si vas a algo asi, con tanta gente, debes llevar algo super currado en todos los aspectos. y si llevas algo supercurrado, los nervios aunque esten seran menos. Razon de mas, por que te van a ver miles de personas y es una publicidad, quieras o no. Eso exige presentar algo super trabajado, si no lo que hagas parecera mero pasatiempo.
Teatros y Tv hay muchos, pero desde luego no son internet.
Bendito teatro ese llamado Youtube o Vinemo o como prefieras llamarlo.
Y de entre estos que critican, este señor ademas de mago es productor y repesentante, es decir, ve cosas de estas y luego decide si contrata o no, si veln o no valen para venderlas en teatros...... Y si alguien que, es otro tipo de ristro (si, suele ser muy directo y algo "Ristro" en muchas ocasiones y puede decir lo mismo de otra manera, eso es cierto. a mi me ha despellejado vivo mas de una vez, tambien con unos modos que para que, pero al final son ellos los que contratan), que vive de esto y hace audiciones a todo tipo de artistas para su compañia no sabe...... en fin, 30 personas contra 30 años de experiencia. Lo que prefirais.

----------


## goldenart

¿Y 30 años de experiencia son suficientes para desprestigiar, faltar al respeto, hacer supuestos erróneos (que si un momento de gloria que si no sé que...) sin conocer a la persona que hay detrás, persona joven que intenta seguir adelante, sin intención maliciosa, y además hacer alarde de su gran experiencia (maguitos que entierran la magia...)?

Francamente tan solo es una persona corriente, ni 70 años de experiencia le van a hacer alguien importante o especial, un mago con experiencia, productor... He tenido hombres que ingresan 47 millones de dólares al año a mí lado y han sido más humildes y más respetuosos. Ahí se nota quién es bueno de verdad y quién no (hablo de principios).

¿El juego de habilidad mental? Yo he disfrutado, para mí es increíble. Aunque no me ha gustado tu actitud, lo de esconderse detrás de Cristian por ejemplo, lo de interrumpir a Risto diciendo: No valgo. Pero yo no tengo lo que hay que tener para subirme a un escenario como tú, no te preocupes por nada más que por tu trabajo, es la primera de muchas, tienes ya un punto de referencia para siempre, y seguirás mejorando. Yo admiro tu trabajo, y seguro que detrás de tu espectáculo hay mucho trabajo y dedicación, no creo que por haberte salido un poco mal la presentación (los nervios) podamos concluir que no te has esforzado y no has trabajado. Lo harás mucho mejor la próxima vez. Creo que pujoman ha hablando con prudencia y con ciencia, son buenos consejos.

Hay un estudio psicológico que me gusta mucho porque analizan los factores que influyen en el rendimiento. Determinaron que cuando se da información sobre los resultados, el rendimiento mejora enormemente. En este caso, ya has recibido mucha información de tu resultado, buena y mala, la próxima vez partirás 7 escalones por delante. ¡Ánimo! Tienes el apoyo del jurado popular, y de muchas otras personas. Y ojo, yo no te conozco tan bien como para sentir ese "buen rollo" que podría nublar mi juicio.

----------


## mayico

Yo solo digo, que cualquier persona con los años que tenga en la profesión, sea o no contratador, tenga miles de tablas pisadas, y una fama mundial, y para más, haya conseguido TODO en la vida... Le faltaría valor para faltarme el respeto gratuitamente, sea quien sea, repito, sea quien sea.

----------


## Moñiño

> ¿Y 30 años de experiencia son suficientes para desprestigiar, faltar al respeto, hacer supuestos erróneos (que si un momento de gloria que si no sé que...) sin conocer a la persona que hay detrás, persona joven que intenta seguir adelante, sin intención maliciosa, y además hacer alarde de su gran experiencia (maguitos que entierran la magia...)?
> 
> .


Te hablo de mi experiencia. cuando vas a un casting, lo que haces el la imagen de todo lo que has hecho detras. El que te esta viendo, le importa bien poco la personas que halla detras, y lo que intente hacer. El que te va a contratar, (Y veras que esto es asi en todos los ambitos de la vida, sea para buscar un trabajo de lo que sea) inicialmente solo le interesa si lo que ve lo puede o no lo puede vender. Si le gusta lo que ve, ya sabra el trabajo que hubo detras y si no le gusta tambien, que para eso esta alli y por eso esta alli, por que sabe y entiende. El resto, lo que halla detras, le importa bien poco. El esta alli para contratate si tienes algo bueno, o mejor dicho, algo que sepa que puede vender o que le pueda sacar un beneficio.  No esta alli para saber si eres buena personas o hacerse tu amigo. Ristro, y los jueces cumplen ese papel. Os gusten como sean o no. Ellos ven tu actuacion y valoran en funcion de si podria venderse a algun formato televisivo o no. no juzgan si eres o no buena persona o lo que hayas hecho en el pasado. Te juzgan por lo que hagas en ese momento. 
Y en la vida es asi. Puedes tener en tu curro un jefe guay, pero cuando no cumplas, te va a pedir explicaciones y no va a ser muy amable precisamente, por que el se juego lo suyo. Y cuando uno se juega lo suyo no tiene miramientos para lo que hay o hubo detras. Y si eso significa cortarte el cuello, no dudes que por mucha amistad y buen rollito que hubiera en el pasado, te cortara la cabeza para salvar la suya. 
Ahora, te dan unos consejos gratuitos, quizas con tono duro para que no caigan en saco roto que si los quieres coger, los coges. que no, pues no los cojas. 

y si tienes memoria, recordaras que en las primeras ediciones de OT, les preparaban para las ruedas de prensa con preguntas dificiles, duras, jodidas, maliciosas, malintencionadas, y criticas varias.
ahora, si no quieres oir, pues no participes y punto. Por que si lo haces, te expones a esto y mucho mas. Esta es la realidad que hay o sino no estariamos aqui debatiendo. 

"Francamente tan solo es una persona corriente, ni 70 años de experiencia le van a hacer alguien importante o especial, un mago con experiencia, productor... He tenido hombres que ingresan 47 millones de dólares al año a mí lado y han sido más humildes y más respetuosos. Ahí se nota quién es bueno de verdad y quién no (hablo de principios).

¿El juego de habilidad mental? Yo he disfrutado, para mí es increíble. Aunque no me ha gustado tu actitud, lo de esconderse detrás de Cristian por ejemplo, lo de interrumpir a Risto diciendo: No valgo. Pero yo no tengo lo que hay que tener para subirme a un escenario como tú, no te preocupes por nada más que por tu trabajo, es la primera de muchas, tienes ya un punto de referencia para siempre, y seguirás mejorando. Yo admiro tu trabajo, y seguro que detrás de tu espectáculo hay mucho trabajo y dedicación, no creo que por haberte salido un poco mal la presentación (los nervios) podamos concluir que no te has esforzado y no has trabajado. Lo harás mucho mejor la próxima vez. Creo que pujoman ha hablando con prudencia y con ciencia, son buenos consejos.

Hay un estudio psicológico que me gusta mucho porque analizan los factores que influyen en el rendimiento. Determinaron que cuando se da información sobre los resultados, el rendimiento mejora enormemente. En este caso, ya has recibido mucha información de tu resultado, buena y mala, la próxima vez partirás 7 escalones por delante. ¡Ánimo! Tienes el apoyo del jurado popular, y de muchas otras personas. Y ojo, yo no te conozco tan bien como para sentir ese "buen rollo" que podría nublar mi juicio". 

En todo esto estamos de acuerdo.

----------


## Mag Marches

Y porque dos horas antes te hicieron cambiar la presentación?

En este tipo de hilos siempre veo un típico comentario estilo: Si fuera Daortiz/Tamariz...etc , les haría 4 efectos y encima pasaría a la final.  Yo siempre que lo veo, me pregunto que pasaría si fuera alguien famoso(Daortiz, Tamariz...), le darían el tu si que vales, porque realmente se lo merece con ese juego,  por el simple hecho de ser quien es, ya se da porsupuesto que su trabajo sera bueno? Es una duda existencial que tengo.

Saludos!

----------


## Moñiño

> Y porque dos horas antes te hicieron cambiar la presentación?
> 
> En este tipo de hilos siempre veo un típico comentario estilo: Si fuera Daortiz/Tamariz...etc , les haría 4 efectos y encima pasaría a la final. Yo siempre que lo veo, me pregunto que pasaría si fuera alguien famoso(Daortiz, Tamariz...), le darían el tu si que vales, porque realmente se lo merece con ese juego, por el simple hecho de ser quien es, ya se da porsupuesto que su trabajo sera bueno? Es una duda existencial que tengo.
> 
> Saludos!


La Tv es caprichosa y el tiempo es oro en ella. Yo tengo poco experiencia (En cadena comarcal, todo lo que te voy a contar) pero va mas o menos asi:
Haces tu numero completo para que lo vean. Les gusta inicialemnte pero empieza la discusion. Te dicen que es bueno pero algo largo, que busques la manera de acortarlo, que sino en el scrip de tiempos no entra o mil historias. Eso el mismo dia en que se va a grabar. Unas horas antes. Lo arreglas como puedes. Si tienes suerte podras volver a mostrarlo. Lo ven y deciden que van a enfocar asi y asao. Malo, de ese lado se te ve, angulo malo, lo que no debe. a discutir otra vez que planos quieres, con los que ellos quieren hacer. 
Te piden luego que el juego se lo hagas a tal o cual persona, o que uses a tal o cual persona VIP o no, pero pactada (por el simple hecho que encaja mejor en pantalla :Confused: ) con la que si quieres por lo menos, ensayar una vez, te las vas a ver y desear. 
Nueva discusion por que te graban y no muestran el angulo malo, pero losregidores o el luminotecnico o le chico de los bocatas, se pone donde no debe. Discusion sobre el pacto de difusion o no del secreto.
Llega el momento, tras varias discusiones en que se graba. OK-
Luego te vas a casa y en el mejor de los casos descubres que en el momento crucial meten anuncios, o que han recortado, despues de oblligarte a recortar, algunos segundo cruciales, etc, etc, etc, etc,
esto es un resumen. algunas veces no se dan algun paso. Igual no necesitas ayudante y te ahorras el que te impongan uno. Otras vas con una cosa y te dicen que no, que debe ser un juego participativo y que tienes que sacar a alguien. Asi aprendes a llevarte mas de una cosa, por loq ue pueda pasar.
Es dificil la Tv muy dificil. No se puede ir a ella asi como asi.

----------


## lalogmagic

Me parece que el tema, como siempre que se habla de este programa que tanto ven en España, se esta desviando un poco, Sann abrió el hilo con la mejor intención de que le comentaramos su actuación, no de que hablemos de los jueces ni de lo que dice un señor con mucha experiencia en otro foro.

En definitiva lo que a muchos no gusta es que en el video nos presentan a un mago y posteriormente cuando sube al escenario nos hace un juego de agilidad mental, el único error que veo es esa incongruencia entre lo que nos enseñan primero y lo que vemos después, es entonces desde este punto de vista que debemos dirigir nuestros comentarios, sinceramente yo en el lugar de Sann ya estaría pensando seriamente en dejar de leer el hilo y ver como se dan de palos por cuestiones ajenas al fin inicial del hilo.

Por cierto, lo que presento no es un juego de magia ni de mentalismo, en todo caso estará considerado como un ejercicio de lógica matemática, un problema, que por la ignorancia generalizada del mismo (y no lo digo despectivamente, sino que al ser un ejercicio matemático sin una utilidad práctica no se estudia comunmente) ha sido aprovechado por los magos y mentalistas para presentarlo en sus espectaculos, es otra cosa, pero vamos, que presentarlo como magia en dos minutos es imposible, quizas nos hubiera gustado ver magia, eso a nosotros, pero el concurso es de talentos no de magia, por lo tanto una habilidad así puede ser presentada como talento sin problema, otra cosa es que no nos guste porque nosotros prefiramos la magia.

Saludos.

----------


## luis_bcn

Pues sann haz caso y no lo leas mas,jijij.
La conclusion que he sacDo yo con esto es que ese sseñor se metio a produxtor porque de magia a o mejor no valia,lo siento pero es que alguin que llama maguitos a compañeros me enciende,para llamar maguito a alguien desde un foro hay que ser prepotente de cojones y seguro que es un mago que critica todo y el no lo haria ni la mitad de bien,y ojala lea esto o se lo trasmitas,ahi que ser maa humilde tio

----------


## Moñiño

> Pues sann haz caso y no lo leas mas,jijij.
> La conclusion que he sacDo yo con esto es que ese sseñor se metio a produxtor porque de magia a o mejor no valia,lo siento pero es que alguin que llama maguitos a compañeros me enciende,para llamar maguito a alguien desde un foro hay que ser prepotente de cojones y seguro que es un mago que critica todo y el no lo haria ni la mitad de bien,y ojala lea esto o se lo trasmitas,ahi que ser maa humilde tio


Sigue siendo mago, sigue siendo actor, sigue siendo productor de espectaculos sigue en activo en todo. Quizas lo dijo bruscamente, quizas con decir que hay mucho mago de internet valia y que esos magos son aun mas prepotentes de lo que tu supones que es él. Quizas se equivoco en el modo, pero no en el fondo. Ya hubo otros profesionales antes, y en este foro, que abandonaron y nos dejaron a nuestra suerte, no por discusiones como estas, sino, que basandose en su experiencia, daban consejos, consejos que al parecer nadie queria escuchar por que no era para los destinatarios lo que ellos querian querian oir o no les gustaba lo que les decian y optaron por dejar el foro, cansados de querar ayudar con sus conocimientos y experiencias y caer en saco roto. Ah, que tiempos aquellos, cuando aqui respondian verdaderos profesionales a las dudas, desde la verdad, diciendo las cosas como son.
Y descuida, que sino pasa nada, dentro de dos semanas, si no pasa nada, estare con él y le transmitire tus inquietudes.
Salutres.

----------


## luis_bcn

Moñiño hace tiempo entre en este foro y creeme que mucho de lo que vi me hizo dejarlo durante un tiempo ,por comentarios prepotentes de gente que se cree dios y creeme que muchos de rsos son teoricos y de hacer magia ni papa y solo sabian criticar de malad maneras como el señor este ,.
Claro que todos queremos escuchar nuestros fallos ,pero de gente que tenga tablas y lo halla corroborado y lo diga bien ,digaso rubiales ,miguel ajo ,pedro bryce ( del foro ) gabi ,isaac ,eugenio , toni lloser ,koaquin matas ,juan manuel marcos ,etc... Estos magos te aseguro  que  ayudan  mucho y mejor y nunca lo haran de esas formas,para mi esta gente vale millones  y ahora me gusta mas el foro ,esto para mi es un hobie y lo hare mejor o peor ,pero sere siempre yo ,lo hago para disfrutar y odio oj a gente que se las da de lista  y va por ahi pregonando que es un gran mago .
Siento desviarme del tema pero dile que postee aqui  si es tan buen mago como dice con tanta exleriencia ,si lo es no se tendra que esconder ,pero creo que no lo dira excusandose en cosas.en los foros todos son muy listos y luego ves cosas  que los delatan
P.d.buffff que mwl escribo, es desde el movil, perdonar,jijiji, siento si me he pasado, pero hace tiempo que queria soltar algo asi y los que me conocen de verdad estaran alucinado con lo que he puesto, ya que nunca me han visto asi, pero esto me puede, estoy harto del ego de muchos

----------


## AN TWAN

Te ví por la tele¡¡¡¡¡¡ por pura casualidad... mi mujer haciendo  zapping...miro el televisor y salía el backstage del programa y de  repente digo ostia¡¡¡ ese chaval tiene toda la cara del Sann del foro de  magia¡¡¡ solo por eso nos quedamos viéndolo. Yo me esparaba algo más  mágico o manipulativo (después de ver los videos tan impresionantes que  subes ultimamente )pero he de decir que me quedé con la boca abierta no  me esperaba eso que hiciste, fué impresionante tio.  He de decir que no  me gusta nada el programa en sí, me refiero al formato... y sobre todo  al jurado (bueno Merche si que gusta jeje). El jurado es el prota aquí, da igual si la actuación es buena o no, si encima del escenario se encuentre un artista como la copa de un pino o un pintamonas pasando el rato aquí da igual, aquí lo que importa es ver que es lo que se van a decir entre ellos.... en fin creo que es un poco triste pero eso es la televisión.
Nada ya me estoy enrollando demasiado,  Sann para mi tu si que vales y mucho. Además estaba seguro por el comentario que te hizo el Sevilla cuando entraste al backstage después de la actuación  que habias estado haciendo magia en el backstage y dejando flipado a to kiski. 
Lo dicho me hubiera gustado algo más mágico pero creo que para ese programa mejor lo que hiciste. Para mi eres un artista como la copa de un pino: TU SI QUE SABES 
Un saludo y a seguir así.

----------


## sann

Holaa ! no es que ubiese dejado de leer el hilo, eso nunca, pero he estado fuera unos dias y solo podia mirar desde el movil y no me deja ingresar dede ahi, yo no tengo nada en contra de ese hombre, y no le quito razon en muchas cosas, yo no me considero profesional, solo un aprendiz, y el dia que deje que aprender ya no querré hacer magia, y estas cosas aunque dichas de " mala manera" ( en mi opinion ) no quitan para que vea y revea y revise y mejore, y os doy las gracias y a ti moñiño, y a luis y a todos los que les gustó lo que hice como a los que no, porque todos me haceis ver cosas buenas cosas malas y seguir avanzando poquito a poquito pero con la cabeza bien alta y ningun comentario me puede hacerme achicarme ni un poquito !
Y os agradezco todos los comentarios ! !
un abrazo !

----------


## FranLH

Pues si no me equivoco hoy lo están volviendo a emitir, porque sale el chaval del monologo bitbox.

----------


## luis_bcn

Saan a mi me pasaba lo mismo desde el movil ,np me salia lo del nombre de usuario y contraseña,no se si sera eso lo que te pasa a ti ,pero si es eso solo tienes que hacer mas pequeña la pantalla y por fin te saldra la pag entera ,.un abrazoo

----------


## luis_bcn

Sann a lo mejor te pasa lo que me psaba a mi desde el movil y era que no me salia lo de poner la contraseña ni lo del usuario y solo tienes que hacer la pantalla mas pequeña y te sale ,aunque no se si es eso lo que te pasa,un abrazoo

----------


## sann

Pos va a ser verdad xD gracias Luis !

----------

